# Mosel and Rhine Stellplatz



## Waves

Never been on a Stellplatz and am confused by the number of them along the above rivers so finding it difficult to choose which to use.

Advice please can anyone recommend say three on each river. Subject to the weather we are off there next week.

Thanks John


----------



## bognormike

have a look in the campsites database - should be loads there.


----------



## gaspode

Hi John

The answer is that you shouldn't "choose" in advance, certainly on the Mosel anyway. There are so many to choose from that you simply stop when you see one that you like the look of.

The Rhine is a different kettle of fish, not many stellplatz on the middle Rhine. You won't therefore have a lot of choice. the one by the marina at St Goar is worth a visit.


----------



## Waves

I have explored the data base and there is a lot hence why I posted this thread, just trying to narrow it down a bit 8O 

Thanks John


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

As Gaspode, there are loads on the mosel. Virtually every village has one. Stop when you like the look of one. I understand the wanting to plan in advance but there really are plenty to choose from.


----------



## seamusog

Bachrach near Boppard is a good one,nice wee town to explore.


----------



## ralph-dot

seamusog said:


> Bachrach near Boppard is a good one,nice wee town to explore.


never stopped there but it looked good when I was there and Bachrach is very nice.


----------



## lifeson

Is it likely to be busy at this time of the year (End of May- first week of June)
Do they have a half term week?


----------



## tonka

As mentioned, dont worry about it and dont try to choose particular ones.. On the Mosel they are pretty close together. We went last September. first time to Germany and on Stellplatz.
Tips... See the MHF database as many are listed and reviewed.
Plan to stop early afternoon DONT leave it till 4pm as you may be too late on some as they do fill up..

ENJOY...


----------



## ralph-dot

This one at Bacharach looked good.


----------



## lifeson

ralph-dot said:


> This one at Bacharach looked good.


That good keeping it to yourself 

(link doesnt work )


----------



## Losos

Waves said:


> Advice please can anyone recommend say three on each river.


If you really would prefer to have a list in advance either use the sites directory on here or invest in the 'Bord Atlas Deutschland' published by Reisemobil International - there are three thousand sites (Mostly Stellplatz) in that book.

I use it all the time and find it well worth the £20 cost.


----------



## ralph-dot

lifeson said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one at Bacharach looked good.
> 
> 
> 
> That good keeping it to yourself
> 
> (link doesnt work )
Click to expand...



__
https://flic.kr/p/2121267772


__
https://flic.kr/p/2490342138


----------



## Zebedee

Hi John

If you have any problems along the Mosel, sell your motorhome!! 8O :lol: :lol:

I don't think there's anywhere in the world where motorhoming is easier.

The only thing I'd suggest is to call in at Luxembourg for cheap fuel, then start at the Trier end (_which is usually reckoned to be the nicest_) and just follow the river - a few miles each time you move. _(The big Trier stellplatz is a bit naff, but there's free overnighting behind MacDonalds just next door. Trier is well worth a visit.)_

We have been twice and found it's best to move early in the morning to be sure of a good spot on the next Stellplatz. About 11.00am - 12.00 midday seemed about right, as the "leavers" had left by then.

We only moved about 5 to 10 miles each time since every little town is different and there's loads to do and see.

Don't miss the flammkuchen. It's delicious. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarte_flambée

Dave


----------



## RedSonja

I would also suggest stopping to see Luxembourg city itself. We did this at Easter and stayed at an ACSI site Camping Bon Accueil. The bus goes from outside the site into the city or its a 6k bike ride. We did both.

Then we went to the Stellplatz at Minnehim, Grach, and Zell. As Zebedee says there are numerous Stellplatz along the Mosel.

Enjoy yourself whatever you do.

Sonja


----------



## Bob45

*Which Stellplarz?*

We stayed at a very good Stellplatz right next to the river at Piesporter. Hard standing, electric hook up and excellent water facilities.
Further on there is a very large Stellplatz at Enkirch (really a big field but with E/H). Short walk into the village, ferry over the river to get a train back to Traben Traback.

We picked these at random and there are many more.
Lovely area.

Bob


----------



## joedenise

We did the Mosel a couple of years ago, but the other way round, from Koblenz to Trier. Had the Bord Atlas but didn't really need it. Just follow the river and stop when you find a place you like the look of. Never travelled more than 1/2 hour a day!

Joe


----------



## Waves

Hi all So far Saw Trier but loud fair next to stellplatz, so moved on to Mehring VG 8EUROS inc Elec 2nts now at Wintrich 7euros inc Elec free WIFI VG staying 2nts,now working out the next move.

Weather very windy and had some rain. Diesel in Luxembourg 1.147euros in Germany 1.42-1.48euros.

Thanks John


----------



## Caggsie

Bernkastle cues is a good stop, nice town. Some great bike rides along the river both ways. Somewhere also to get a boat along the river, with the bikes and pedal the 28km back, better than it sounds as all very flat. Short way is over the hill but too big for us!!!! Stop 3/4 way back for tea. Good to watch the lock too.

Prudence wine is the stellplatz I think at bernkastle cues, an old guy who comes round daily for the fees, speaks excellent English, so does his sons when u go for a wine tasting.


----------



## janekins

Thanks for the current diesel prices Waves, we're heading to the Mosel and Rhine at half term. had a great trip over there last Oct.


----------



## lifeson

janekins said:


> Thanks for the current diesel prices Waves, we're heading to the Mosel and Rhine at half term. had a great trip over there last Oct.


We will be there at the same time, if you see us give us a wave! Just got some Euros, Really looking forward to it.


----------



## barryd

All being well we will be there earlyish June. Sorry everyone! Watch out for a Brit peugeot scooter and a kontiki. Hoping to take a dinghy. Anyone know if any stellpatz or acsi sites have easy access to chuck a dinghy in?

I'm assuming weather mid June should be nice


----------



## Zepp

We are in the Mosel now check our blog we have posted pictures of a few stellplatz .

Paul & Lynne


----------



## teemyob

anyone have a route of the Mosel?

I am trying to research it

TM


----------



## joedenise

Barryd - there are some pretty big boats go up and down the Mosel, wouldn't fancy being in a dinghy when they come along!

Joe


----------



## teemyob

*Points*

What would be a good starting point along the Mosel and end (we are starting from Hook of Holland) .

TM


----------



## Glandwr

Trier to Koblenz (were it meets the Rhine) would be good TM. Really geared up for MHing. Many free/very cheap stellplatz, and surprisingly good wine.

Dick


----------



## teemyob

*Trier*

Thanks Dick,

Just deciding if we should try Mosel or Rhein. Have been along the Rhein a few times (had our Honeymoon there nearly 24 years ago).

TM


----------



## GEMMY

Teemyob,try this :

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...mage&fr=slv8-tyc8&va=route+of+the+mosel+river

tony


----------



## barryd

Zepp said:


> We are in the Mosel now check our blog we have posted pictures of a few stellplatz .
> 
> Paul & Lynne


Your blog is superb thanks! Its given me a good idea of what to expect. Some of those Stelplatz look fantastic and right by the river.



joedenise said:


> Barryd - there are some pretty big boats go up and down the Mosel, wouldn't fancy being in a dinghy when they come along!
> 
> Joe


What could possibly go wrong! 

Anyway too late now I ordered me Dinghy of Amazon this morning. Need to get fit so a row up the Mosel will be just what I need. Looking at some of those Stellplatz on Paul and Lynnes blog you have access right at the side of the river.

If I get sunk I promise not to come on here and moan about it.

Only concern now is the weather. We will be leaving Dover 9th June all being well.

We were going to go Dunkirk through Belgium down to Luxemburg then start around Trier up to Koblenz then down the Rhine through the Black Forest then Switzerland, Italy.

What do you reckon?


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We are off on the 8am ferry dover dunkerque in the morning and heading for the mosel should be there by friday after a couple of french aires stops. 

We have set aside 14 weeks to see the mosel rhine and loire rivers.

If any one sees us please come over we always have our name up in one of the van windows. 
This will be our first river trip and hope it goes well.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## barryd

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> We are off on the 8am ferry dover dunkerque in the morning and heading for the mosel should be there by friday after a couple of french aires stops.
> 
> We have set aside 14 weeks to see the mosel rhine and loire rivers.
> 
> If any one sees us please come over we always have our name up in one of the van windows.
> This will be our first river trip and hope it goes well.
> 
> steve & ann. ------ teensvan


Dont worry, we will find you! 

Free beer I hear in your van! 

Watch out for a fat english bloke trying to row a big yellow dinghy up the river and tearing up the countryside on a scooter.


----------



## teemyob

*weeks*



teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> We are off on the 8am ferry dover dunkerque in the morning and heading for the mosel should be there by friday after a couple of french aires stops.
> 
> We have set aside 14 weeks to see the mosel rhine and loire rivers.
> 
> If any one sees us please come over we always have our name up in one of the van windows.
> This will be our first river trip and hope it goes well.
> 
> steve & ann. ------ teensvan


FOURTEEN WEEKS!

Jammy So n So's

Have a great trip. will be around the Mosel and Rhein in July.

Today it has been 12c in Cheshire, 17c in Dover. Rudesheim is 23c at 8pm! with sunshine


----------



## teensvan

Hi barryd.

Yes it is free beer as long as you bring it so I can drink it CHEERS.

Hi teemyob

Have a nice trip hope we bump into each other. 


steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## beachcaster

Zepp said:


> We are in the Mosel now check our blog we have posted pictures of a few stellplatz .
> 
> Paul & Lynne


great blog ..................very readable....inspired me to go there

thans

barry


----------



## teemyob

*Blog*



Zepp said:


> We are in the Mosel now check our blog we have posted pictures of a few stellplatz .
> 
> Paul & Lynne


Very easy to read and informative blog.

Might be an Idea to consider M+S All-Season tyres mind!

TM


----------



## barryd

Our Mosel Assault craft arrived this morning.

Im already getting fit just blowing it up although how it will fit back in the tiny box it came in is beyond me.

To quote Richard Dreyfuss in Jaws. "they're all going to die!" 

£50 of Amazon including oars and a pump.

Hoping to do the Swiss and Italian Lakes and maybe the Med later in the summer.

All excited like a kid with a new toy. Watch it get shot down in tatters when Mrs D comes back home demanding its removal from her front room.

Ill say goodbye now then shall I?


----------



## Zepp

Sorry we don't have time to reply to everyone who has thanked us.


We have just pulled into Wohnmobil Stellplatz Wintrich its a very nice stellplatz 7 euros a night with hookup and free wifi.

The weather is still very hot 25C today ( having to drink beer to stay cool lol ) we plan to stay in the mosel for an extra week its so nice.


Just updated the blog with more stelplatz photo's Im sure you will all have a very nice time in the mosel you can get LPG at globus supermarket if needed ( sat co on blog ) .

The stellplatze get very busy on the weekend so make sure you get in early on a Friday.


Paul & Lynne


----------



## teemyob

*Weather*

16c In Cheshire

Enjoy the trip

TM


----------



## janekins

Mosel sites are very busy today and probably over next few days. We are at Wintrich (100 spaces) and its full. Great site though and will definitely use it again


----------

